# bridge pass lacp/lacpdu



## Aleks (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello,

Is there any way how can bridge pass LACP ( LACPDU ) packet through it ?
Example : 

 I have 2 cisco switches and freebsd in transparent bridge mode
 So its like this -  cisco > freebsd bridge > cisco.
 on both cisco sides I configure lacp protocol but bridge not passing LACP packets from 1 cisco to another.

Is there any solution ? 

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2010)

Not sure if it'll work but you can try to enable LACP on the FreeBSD box and bridge the two lagg interfaces.

Handbook: 31.6 Link Aggregation and Failover


----------



## Aleks (Nov 12, 2010)

The point is - when something wrong with freebsd bridge on layer1/2 > cisco switches will put LACP ports down.
I need only that exact thing )
Thanks anyway


----------

